# thermal glue



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone know of a place where I could get the thermal glue for LED's. Or does someone have some I could buy off them? I just need to glue down 3 
Thanks!



Me love u long time!


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

I have two tubes I would give you if you need.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I do! How much for one tube?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'll give you one of mine. Call me if you want it. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Pretty sure I have a tube, I'll bring it when I come over today, probably around noon... i'll call first. 
Jeff


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Well mine is free, but looks like people are falling over themselves to give you theirs too lol


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thermal glue in hand, thanks guys!


----------

